# Cone Biopsy/Cervical



## 15539 (Jan 3, 2006)

I am 32 years old and i have had a cone biopsy done about 8 months ago due to the fact that i have cervical cancer.Now i am 7 weeks pregant and i am worried if there is a risk for me and my baby. What are my chances of going full term with the baby? Can anyone relate to me? Thanks!


----------



## 20708 (Mar 28, 2005)

Welcome! And congrat's on your pregnancy! What did your Dr. tell you after your cone biopsy? Did you have any treatment for the cancer?Does your Dr. know that you're pregnant now? I'd think that your questions would probably be more suited to your OB/GYN.


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi there and congratulations. You should definately run your questions past your ob/gyn. He or she should have a pretty good handle on what you need to know. If it helps write your questions down ahead of time, so you don't miss anything. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## 17857 (Dec 31, 2005)

Please make an appt with an OCN/GYN, the specialize in cancer. I had the same thing done as you in Nov with the exception...no baby on boared.May I ask how many children do you have?After the baby is born they may want to do a Hysterectomy on you. So please start thinking about that and gt your mind prepared for that possibility. I had Cervical Cancer 1A1 and in Dec had a hyst! No more cancer for me!Good luck with the baby and I will keep you in my prayers!


----------

